# coin laundry in Amsterdam Noord



## reneshiro (Apr 4, 2013)

I feel ridiculous asking this question, but here we go.

i just moved to amsterdam noord, and i cant find a single coin laundry! WTF. 
ive been googling, and cycling around the neighbourhood, but nada.

help me out here! where can i do my laundry?
preferrably in the west of the north (Nieuwendam Noord)

thanks guys! rené


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

I wouldn't use a launderette anywhere in and around Amsterdam. Last time I did I was assaulted by drug dealers.


----------

